# Pressed Plates



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Recently purchased a private numberplate and i was wondering does anyone have pressed plates? if so are they legal, i've read they are as long as they are up to date with GOV standards. Also where did people purchase them for and has anyone got pictures?

Cheers J


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got them and yes, perfectly legal as long as they adhere to all the specs, i.e. manufacturer's details etc.

I got mine from eBay but Elite also do them, there's a thread in their section on here IIRC.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got some too.

Mine are from paulroad123 I think off eBay. Cost me about £20.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

millns84 said:


> I've got them and yes, perfectly legal as long as they adhere to all the specs, i.e. manufacturer's details etc.
> 
> I got mine from eBay but Elite also do them, there's a thread in their section on here IIRC.


Ah all right cheers. Don't suppose you've got a picture? I'll have a look at them. Cheers


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

cole_exclusiv said:


> I've got some too.
> 
> Mine are from paulroad123 I think off eBay. Cost me about £20.


Got any pictures? So I can see the difference and quality?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Here you go, take a look at Elite


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

These are my eBay £20 odd pressed plates, legal font, all the correct stamps on them, passed the MOT with them on. I've had them just over a year and the front one has a couple of chips so I'm about to order some new ones.. I have black velcro waiting to go on to so they can come off easier for cleaning the car


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Got pressed plates on both my cars. 
One set are legal gb plates. The other are German font. (Which many people on here do not like from the response on my recent thread)


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Pics;

Gb style...



German font,


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

JJ0063 said:


> These are my eBay £20 odd pressed plates, legal font, all the correct stamps on them, passed the MOT with them on. I've had them just over a year and the front one has a couple of chips so I'm about to order some new ones.. I have black velcro waiting to go on to so they can come off easier for cleaning the car


Got a link where you got yours from. As I do quite like them? Cheers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm getting gel plates next, legal and look a lot better than legal pressed plates

I have German ones atm but hopefully having a persona plate soon so fancy a change


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> I'm getting gel plates next, legal and look a lot better than legal pressed plates
> 
> I have German ones atm but hopefully having a persona plate soon so fancy a change


Seen them on demon plates but haven't seen any actual pics of them. Where you getting them from? They did a carbon effect gel resin one to but I doubt that's legal


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

JacobDuBois said:


> Seen them on demon plates but haven't seen any actual pics of them. Where you getting them from? They did a carbon effect gel resin one to but I doubt that's legal


Full house customs, hmm carbon letters you can have on a normal plate as Halfords sell them for legal so can't see why they'd be illegal as a gel? Aslong as the letters are the right size and back reflects etc I can't see an issue


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah having a look at the gel ones now. They're more distinctive and I do quite like them must admit


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> I'm getting gel plates next


What is the sorcery?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just image searched and they look pretty smart.


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Gel plates for the win


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Quoted £45 for the gels. Definately getting them now. Anyone recommend any cheaper


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I have pressed aluminium plates was about 22quid delivered from ebay, legal font etc

Regular



And pressed


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

JacobDuBois said:


> Got a link where you got yours from. As I do quite like them? Cheers


Pressed Aluminium Uk Legal Number Plates - A PAIR: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Gone up in price, slightly.

I follow fullhousecustoms on Instagram & have been considering the resin plates but I think I prefer pressed, the resin ones are a bit too glossy for my liking.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

JJ0063 said:


> Pressed Aluminium Uk Legal Number Plates - A PAIR: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> Gone up in price, slightly.
> 
> I follow fullhousecustoms on Instagram & have been considering the resin plates but I think I prefer pressed, the resin ones are a bit too glossy for my liking.


The same seller has these on ebay for 19.95 delivered

Pretty sure mine were from him but they was like 22 iirc


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

RPC said:


> The same seller has these on ebay for 19.95 delivered
> 
> Pretty sure mine were from him but they was like 22 iirc


Yeah I paid less than they are now.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Abhhh just sand em down thatll take the shine off em.
Shiney is better ( but so apparently is a spray of silicon spray over them cameras apparently cant pick them up but not tried it


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

JJ0063 said:


> These are my eBay £20 odd pressed plates, legal font, all the correct stamps on them, passed the MOT with them on. I've had ...[/IMG]


Passing the MOT does not make them 100% legal. There are also other laws relating to number plates and their appearance!

I've had a car pass an MOT with German font plates.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/359317/INF104_160914.pdf

VOSA or the Police may take an interest in your plates and even charge/fine you if they think they don't comply.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

organisys said:


> VOSA or the Police may take an interest in your plates and even charge/fine you if they think they don't comply.


I've been stopped for them, 20 minutes sat whilst the police officer waited for another unit to bring the 'rule book' to him so I could point out there is no requirement on the material anymore. I was very polite with them & the officer was very apologetic when he realised he was wrong & that they are completely legal.

As long as they are the correct size, correct font, have the correct markings & are reflective.. They are legal.

They certainly can't charge or fine if they 'think' the plates don't comply, they would need proof.

German plates are a pet hate of mine & absolutely should get fined for having them fitted, they don't comply.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

German font is actually 10 times easier to read than standard letters imo 

I'd be more concerned at incorrect spacing or misplaced 'bolts' to join numbers up


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

organisys said:


> Passing the MOT does not make them 100% legal. There are also other laws relating to number plates and their appearance!
> 
> I've had a car pass an MOT with German font plates.
> 
> ...


I think number plates are one of the last things on vosa and the 5-0s plates.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> German font is actually 10 times easier to read than standard letters imo
> 
> I'd be more concerned at incorrect spacing or misplaced 'bolts' to join numbers up


Still illegal though. I think anything other than legal spaced, legal font just looks tacky, remember years ago when italics & random font plates were all the rage? Thank god they changed the laws!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> Still illegal though. I think anything other than legal spaced, legal font just looks tacky, remember years ago when italics & random font plates were all the rage? Thank god they changed the laws!


Yeah but they look terrible and are hard to read

On a German plate it's easy to tell the difference between o and 0

Standard letters use the same character


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

JJ0063 said:


> Still illegal though. I think anything other than legal spaced, legal font just looks tacky, remember years ago when italics & random font plates were all the rage? Thank god they changed the laws!


My parents had an epic font on their old plate. Was mega illegal :lol:

Spacing laws are being changed though...


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

love the german font
have on my car with d too!


----------



## Simon_peters (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk awesome service and quality plates! Si


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

I got mine on eBay also for £20 and the numbers he holder for £11 meaning I can remove the plate and holders very easily for cleaning


----------



## Jaym93 (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow, if I knew this before I stuck on my private reg yesterday ...!

Ah well tenner for the pair I'm happy!



Rollini said:


> Spacing laws are being changed though...


What's this about new spacing? Can't find anything about it


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Where can I get good gel plates. I have no idea where to get them. My current plates are screwed into the bumpers so am I able to get holders that they screw into then slot the plates into the holders? I'm not sure to be honest. Pictures of gel plates close up would be nice as internet pics can be deceiving.


----------



## HYBRIDBOXER (Sep 15, 2014)

Try dubmister pal. I've heard ppl getting legal ones from bay and getting pulled for it. Dubmister are 100% legal and even get documents with them to show the rozzers. That's where got all mine from.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Jaym93 said:


> Wow, if I knew this before I stuck on my private reg yesterday ...!
> 
> Ah well tenner for the pair I'm happy!
> 
> What's this about new spacing? Can't find anything about it


Can't remember where I read it ... Or may possibly have been told but they're loosening up laws on spacing. as even spaced out cameras etc can easily read plates


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

footfistart said:


> Where can I get good gel plates. I have no idea where to get them. My current plates are screwed into the bumpers so am I able to get holders that they screw into then slot the plates into the holders? I'm not sure to be honest. Pictures of gel plates close up would be nice as internet pics can be deceiving.


If you have Instagram the search full house customs


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> If you have Instagram the search full house customs


I've spoke to full house customs. His are £45 for the pair but on eBay you can get an identical set for £30? None of them are actually gel are they? They're plastic I think.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

For Gel plates I can highly recommend Raj at Fullhouse Customs, he's a great guy to deal with and his plates are always spot-on.

With Pressed plates, there are varying qualities available, some fully road legal, some not. We've been supplying 100% legal plates for a few years now and they fully comply, we also run them on our own vehicles without a problem. Pass the MOT without a problem.

Any questions, just ask away. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I used to have these on my old e34, and no...they weren't legal


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

I fancy some of the metal ones without the border.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I had pressed plates on mine. Just watch they don't split mine did on front due to the bend in bumper.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I also use shortened plates on my private plate which are legal too 😄


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wouldn't mind a pair of pressed plated for mine. Think they look well


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

SarahS23 said:


> I had pressed plates on mine. Just watch they don't split mine did on front due to the bend in bumper.


If they're good quality they won't split. I had them on my old astra for neary 2 years with no issues!


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Rollini said:


> If they're good quality they won't split. I had them on my old astra for neary 2 years with no issues!


Mine clearly weren't then or it was my over eagerness with the k2 when getting flies off lol.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

SarahS23 said:


> Mine clearly weren't then or it was my over eagerness with the k2 when getting flies off lol.


Yours do look extremely thin on the pictures though cause have bent easy so if you get some more id probably buy from somewhere else if I'm honest!


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Rollini said:


> Yours do look extremely thin on the pictures though cause have bent easy so if you get some more id probably buy from somewhere else if I'm honest!


Don't own the VXR anymore anyway, I've got private plate on now, don't want any pressed ones for now.


----------



## TheChallinor (Sep 1, 2013)

One word "ultratek"


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry for not replying but there's a possibility ill be getting a private plate from a mate. just waiting for him to sell his 350z then I should have once transferred to me


----------

